# Merilla my European Pond Trappin (Emys Orbicularis)!



## Alireza (Oct 1, 2009)

this is my 3 years old EPT! her name is merilla . a persian name.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Alireza:

I'm not sure if its my computer or if its your picture link, but I can't see the picture. 

Yvonne


----------



## Alireza (Oct 1, 2009)

ok . I think these would work:
http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/3ccbbb948b.gif
http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/ce4f902035.gif


----------



## Isa (Oct 1, 2009)

Merilla is beautiful  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 1, 2009)

That is such a pretty turtle! The second shot almost makes her look like a toad! LOL! What a pretty shell and skin.

Yvonne


----------



## Alireza (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks.
a toad?! thats funny!


----------



## terryo (Oct 3, 2009)

What a beautiful turtle. I've never seen one of those.


----------



## Alireza (Oct 4, 2009)

really?! these turtles are Exotic. but in Iran , They are every where! turtles are really cheap in Iran. I bought her for 3 dollars!


----------

